# [SOLVED] How can I remove Start menu button? (8.1)



## Jujung (Oct 26, 2012)

Also, how can I reposition library to original position(above 'This PC') in explorer?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: How can I remove Start menu button? (8.1)*

There is no way of removing the new desktop start button.

What do you mean reposition the library?


----------



## Jujung (Oct 26, 2012)

*Re: How can I remove Start menu button? (8.1)*

I found the way.

Original
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{031E4825-7B94-4dc3-B131-E946B44C8DD5}]
"SortOrderIndex"=dword:00000054

New
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{031E4825-7B94-4dc3-B131-E946B44C8DD5}]
"SortOrderIndex"=dword:00000042


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: How can I remove Start menu button? (8.1)*

Messing with the registry is one way of doing it.

But it is not recommended.


----------

